# Best electronics market in Hong Kong



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

So Im in hong kong right now and going out shopping today. which market is the best to go to. I hear there are a few. Anyways, I have 15 minutes to decide!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

we are right by Nathan road, and the night market isnt far either... guess I'll try those out.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

There is a "computer city" right next to the night market...

Ask around..there is even a Mac specialty store in there.


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

Along the MTR route (subway):

If you're into gaming (as in PSP, etc., the Golden Shopping Centre at the Shamshuipo station.

If you're into electronics (as in cameras and general electronics), the Mongkok station. 

My personal favourite is on the Hong Kong Island side: the Wanchai station (I forgot the name of the arcade, but it's right above the Wanchai subway station, next to the Southorn playground). There, you will find digital cameras, PC components, Macs, computer literature, s/w...

Good luck and have lots of fun!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I was just in HKG three weeks ago. The computer area is Sham Shui Po at the Golden Computer Mall but it isn't anything really special. It's like seeing 100s of 10x10 stores all selling the same thing.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

mong kok was where we ended up (eventually). nathan road was just regular store front dealers. i was offered a really good price on a wide-angle canon lens but the guy seemed really shifty so i passed (~500 for a 10-22mm). We went to the night market and it was amazing, so busy so many people. it didnt help that it was christmas eve and they shut down nathan and salisbury and a bunch of other major roads just so people could walk the streets. i have never seen so many people in one place in my life. must be over a million out last night in that district (no kidding). 

Lots of knock off apple accessories, IPod made by aple..., made for i pod, etc... i got a photo of a knock-nano i saw in shang-hai as well, will post in a couple of weeks when i get home.

Hong Kong was insane! The holiday just amplified everything, it was nothing like beijing or shang-hai.

We went over to the island but got a little lost and didnt find any time for shopping. but every train station has a mall... or every mall has a train station.. not sure which it is.

The peak tram was awesome!

cheers,
Sax





gmark2000 said:


> I was just in HKG three weeks ago. The computer area is Sham Shui Po at the Golden Computer Mall but it isn't anything really special. It's like seeing 100s of 10x10 stores all selling the same thing.


----------



## supermeera (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey Sax, 

You might want to check out the Bhudda on Lantau Island, as well as the Harbour Ferry Tour, it was excellent.

Also if you know where the Woman's market is, across the street is a building full of electronics, just ask the cab driver to take you to the electronics mall across from there. 

I absolutely loved HK, and can't wait to go back in 2009! Hope you have an awesome time.

-MD.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

So can you actually find proper real Apple equipment there or not? I've heard that you can find killer deals on computer/gaming equipment but don't know if any of the rumors are true.


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Sax,

Say 'hi' to my hometown folks!

Not just that the Peak Tram is awesome, if you had time on the HK island, the tram on the ground (either day or night) is even better. It'll take you through the busiest areas of the north side of the island, running from the east to west....and it's dirt cheap too...I guess HK$2 (C$.25!?) for a 1.5 to 2hr ride from end to end.


----------

